# my latest project!



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Sophia Mae is 9 weeks old.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Materials used?


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Arber said:


> Materials used?


Due to the complex laminations of this project I can't go into detail about materials..


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

I do believe that is your best piece of work to date!!!
Congrats, She Is A Beauty!!!!!
Thank you for sharing this artwork,Mike


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job, nice output.... 



Arber said:


> Materials used?


I think he used a natural fork with TTF style


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

template ? . . . ill say it again, congrats !


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You had to have had help!


----------



## Just An Old Kid (Mar 14, 2012)

Your best so far!

Did you take away "her" slingshot in the last picture?

Randy


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Gorgeous!

Cheers mate!


----------



## willscarlet (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks like a "Long Term" project. VERY moldable at the beginning! Beautiful inside and out!

Congratulations

anic:


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Lol laminations! Very cute outfit! She didnt like the camera Noobshooter?


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Just an update pic.. ( 8 months old now) Yeah, Im gonna be one of those parents.. :shakehead:

Went for a walk/stroll in the woods last sunday..


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

cute.... you'll have much fun when she pickup few words and stat to talk.

BTW, looking forward to your next project.... :naughty:


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

e~shot said:


> cute.... you'll have much fun when she pickup few words and stat to talk.
> 
> BTW, looking forward to your next project.... :naughty:


I believe this will be a one off project for us.. lol


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

she's beautiful congrats,she looks very happy :cookie:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

e~shot said:


> Good job, nice output....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I'd have guessed his pickle fork 

Congratulations, noob! She's an absolute doll!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

She is beautiful man, congrats. And ,btw, being "one of those parents" means you are doing it right. Haha.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

You are so fortunate to have such a beautiful project. I have 2 projects running 1 is 2&1/2 Damian, the other is 10weeks Cayden. The picture with the 2 smiling is a comparison between the 2 with their first smiles


----------

